# automatic water change system



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

Hi, i am above to setup a 700gal tank, with a 220gal sump.

anyone know which store does 24/7 automatic water change system?

thanks


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Try Jehmco.com


----------



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

Are they locate within Ontario?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

They are mail order based in the US


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

wow... where did you get a 700 gallon tank.... i dream of a 180 and 220 and your 3 times that.... awesome


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Over 300 gal is generally custom  

I believe one of the fish stores near pacific mall does a lot of this sort of stuff but I could be wrong.


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

None of the stores around P-Mall have done anything. I did share some ideas with Bill (Dragon King) about his large tank.

Why would you want to have a 24/7 water change system with such a large volume of water? What type of inhabitants are being kept and your maintenance regimen?
How is the tank being setup? Access to utilities, etc... More details would be helpful.

I've consulted over a dozen 300g+ builds and was in the process of setting up my own 1000 gallon freshwater tank. However, aquarium automation is where I really love to flex my brain muscles. Let me know if you need a hand with anything?


----------



## fccm15 (May 31, 2009)

First let me correct myself, instead of 700, 
it would be 900gallon tank. I am keeping around 6 peacock bass
one aro, around 8 stingrays, and 2 catfish. The rays and catfish will
all grow over30". I plan to run through two 35watt UV and two
mag 24. I want to do a dripping system, which should change 100gallon
in one day.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pumps on a controller, either matched in flow or controlled by level sensors. Or a constant drip into the system with a drain in one of the sump compartments. Perhaps someone with one set up will chime in, but it's a fairly easy process, especially with a freshwater system.

Google automatic water change and reef aquariums. You'll find lots of examples there.

The simplest way would probably have a drip/flow of freshwater into your return compartment in the sump, and then having a gravity-fed drain on the drain compartment of the sump. This set up would have the clean new water pumped into the main tank, and dirty water returning from the tank flow out a drain in the drain compartment of the sump. It would probably be good to have multiple drains in case one gets clogged. This would probably be safest since it doesn't involve any pumps that could fail causing an overflow.


----------

